# Implications counselling



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Dear All

a question for you.  How many times do you have counselling before implications counselling?

For 9 months I have got my head around my low ovarian reserve and my need for DEIVF. At my request I initiated counselling in April 08 before my last negative IUI. I then had a joint meet with partner in July and another last week.  The counsellor is based at my UK clinic treating me. Sessions have gone very well.  We have both done our homework, and our nurse is more than happy to help with our deivf tx. As first 2 sessions have gone well, we rolled up on friday and asked for implications counselling.  Counsellor seemed surprised and said "oh I am doing it?" will speak to your nurse.  She told me we need three more sessions (great, at £50 a time) and then on fourth appointment will fill out the implications form. Then contradicting herself she said she was happy with us that we had researched and began to face issues so well.  Both me and dh feel that we do not need any more counselling at present.  I have 6 months to wait for donor.  I will need counselling if it does not work.  For me, the client decides if they need the counselling.  Should I be forward and tell the counsellor we just want to get down to the implications bit?

can anyone tell what how it is supposed to go?  She can hardly stop me having DEIVF as so many people just get on a plane and go abroad!!

any advice truly welcomed

Love

Jane

xx


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hello Jane,

We only had one counselling session. We also had a further session to fill forms in the event of ..various senarios ie if my dh passed or became mentally incompasitated etc.the last one took .took about 1 1/2hrs....These sessions were free!!! I hope this helps...we already have been offered 2 donors since but physical characteristics were not as we required. So there was no hanging around after these 2 meetings.........good luck

sandy


----------

